

Knitting site attracts 17,000 without "any marketing to speak of" - brlewis
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/15/lets-get-down-to-some-hard-core-knitting/

======
sbraford
A while ago some knitting site sold some $100k+ of knitting kits in a few
days. Their merchant provider froze their account because they feared it was
due to fraud, or whatever. (don't have the link offhand)

